# Should America have a National Language?



## Browder (Oct 14, 2010)

This was brought up in another thread, but as y'all should know. Despite being a predominantly English speaking country, America has no National Language. Personally I find this awesome as it fosters a sense of multiculturalism that I love, and that I believe America is _supposed_ to stand for. As awesome and as obviously biased as I am though, I can't speak for everyone. What do y'all think? Should we have a national language. Why or why not?

EDIT

Added Poll. To qualify for the last you must be both British _and_ a cunt. Thank you.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 14, 2010)

It'Å¡ English, dammit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2010)

Proper English. No "gangsta talk" or the bastard vocalizations of hicks.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

We are who we are because of our differences. If we had something that united us like a national language everything would fall to shit.


----------



## Icky (Oct 14, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> We are who we are because of our differences. If we had something that united us like a national language everything would fall to shit.


 
Yeah, like a _national language_ would cause everything to fall apart.

Try basically anything that the government is currently doing


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Proper English. No "gangsta talk" or the honks and grunts of hicks.


 To be fair proper english isn't even proper english. Slang will forever change how we say what we want to say.

On a side note... if a torch is a flashlight then what is a torch in England?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Short answer: no.


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2010)

Englisch is just fine.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Willow you dork you are not Brotish.


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Willow you dork you are not Brotish.


 Why don't you ever let me have fun :c


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 14, 2010)

America shouldn't.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why don't you ever let me have fun :c


 
WE DO NOT HAVE FUN ON HERE EVER


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> WE DO NOT HAVE FUN ON HERE EVER


 Ah yes, how could I forget


----------



## Browder (Oct 14, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> It'Å¡ English, dammit.


Okay, but why? I'm interested to see the argument behind this position.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Proper English. No "gangsta talk" or the bastard vocalizations of hicks.


Again, why?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ah yes, how could I forget


 
well

maybe different kinds of fun :3c


----------



## Browder (Oct 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Willow you dork you are not Brotish.


 
I just realized how no one is denying that Willow is a cunt.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

English would be a great language if it weren't for all the homo's


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> I just realized how no one is denying that Willow is a cunt.


 
here i thought they were interchangeable terms



Gerjis said:


> English would be a great language if it weren't for all the homo's


 
Come again?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> English would be a great language if it weren't for all the homo's


No, it would be a great language if it weren't for all the inconsistencies.
Maybe...


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 14, 2010)

I was referring to Homographs, Homonyms and Homophones. Stop assuming the worst.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> I was referring to Homographs, Homonyms and Homophones. Stop assuming the worst.


 
It was an honest question, you derp.

also fuck yeah go minnesota wild, etc


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see a reason why we need to have one.


----------



## Browder (Oct 14, 2010)

Dammit Xaerun, you're Australian. You _definitely_ don't speak proper English. I think everyone agrees on that.


----------



## Icky (Oct 14, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> I was referring to Homographs, Homonyms and Homophones. Stop assuming the worst.


 
i refer you to this.

and this confirms my theory that xkcd has a comic for every situation


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 14, 2010)

Well lets see, I should not have to learn someone elses language in MY country so they can understand me. If you live in a foreign country then learn the damn language. Its very simple. And in my area where I live these immigrants refuse to learn English and want us to learn their language. I am not here to cater to a group of people who refuse to assimilate into the country they fucking live in.

So yeah I think the United States needs a national language.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

If the US doesn't really have a national language and is supposed to be a "cultural melting pot" or whatever, what would there be to assimilate to?


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> I was referring to Homographs, Homonyms and Homophones. Stop assuming the worst.


 Your jokes are in really bad taste. Stop trying to be witty, because it'll probably get your ass chewed out.


----------



## Browder (Oct 14, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well lets see, I should not have to learn someone elses language in MY country so they can understand me. If you live in a foreign country then learn the damn language. Its very simple. And in my area where I live these immigrants refuse to learn English and want us to learn their language. I am not here to cater to a group of people who refuse to assimilate into the country they fucking live in.


 
Isn't it their country too? You failed to specify if the immigrants were illegal. :V


----------



## Icky (Oct 14, 2010)

oh, i forgot to vote for the poll, so i just went for the worst option i could find


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well lets see, I should not have to learn someone elses language in MY country so they can understand me.


 
So by that token, Spanish-speaking American citizens should not have to learn your language (English) in THEIR country (America) so you can understand them, right?


----------



## Browder (Oct 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> oh, i forgot to vote for the poll, so i just went for the worst option i could find


 
I was secretly hoping that someone would make an argument for Spanish. Or even better, Esperanto.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Isn't it their country too? You failed to specify if the immigrants were illegal. :V


 
Doesn't matter if they are here legally or not (thats a whole nother topic) So someone who has lived here all his life should have to learn another countries language just to understand a person who choose to live here in the U.S. That makes no sense to me.
Whatever country a person lives in, they need to learn its language.


----------



## Browder (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Doesn't matter if they are here legally or not (thats a whole nother topic) So someone who has lived here all his life should have to learn another countries language just to understand a person who choose to live here in the U.S. That makes no sense to me.
> Whatever country a person lives in, they need to learn its language.


 
The U.S. doesn't have one though. Convince me why it should.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> Your jokes are in really bad taste. Stop trying to be witty, because it'll probably get your ass chewed out.


 Happens all the time IRL doesn't bother me when it happens online. You seem like a nice enough person so I will consider your advice.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well lets see, I should not have to learn someone elses language in MY country so they can understand me.


 It's not just about people coming to your country.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So by that token, Spanish-speaking American citizens should not have to learn your language (English) in their country (America) so you can understand them, right?


 
If they can speak English then I have no problem with it. If they can't and refuse to learn English, then I got a big damn problem with it. But when someone comes to my shop (Which has signs in English only) and tries to tell me whats wrong with their car in Spanish, and then gets mad at me because I don't speak their language. I am so sorry, but they can kiss my ass.
I was born here, why should I have to learn a foreign language. If I moved lets say to Germany, I would learn German. Its common sense,


----------



## Browder (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> If they can speak English then I have no problem with it. If they can't and refuse to learn English, then I got a big damn problem with it. But when someone comes to my shop (Which has signs in English only) and tries to tell me whats wrong with their car in Spanish, and then gets mad at me because I don't speak their language. I am so sorry, but they can kiss my ass.
> *I was born here, why should I have to learn a foreign language*. If I moved lets say to Germany, I would learn German. Its common sense,


 
Again, Spanish is not a foreign language.

I'm sorry they got mad at you though.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> If I moved lets say to Germany, I would learn German. Its common sense,


 You're very ignorant. Very, very ignorant. I can tell that just by the way you post this.
You don't see many other people bitch about Americans not knowing their language, which is incredibly stupid anyway if you're going to a foreign country. Though most foreign countries teach English as a second language, and I think it's required too. Here in America, you can learn basic Spanish and be done with foreign language (here in IL at least) once you get to high school. Also, good luck trying to get into college if you don't have at least two years foreign language.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> The U.S. doesn't have one though. Convince me why it should.


 

Think about how many small businesses that have to have a translator because people don't speak English. As I said before. Whatever country you live in, you should learn its language (whether or not its the "official" language, English is the official language of America even if its not a law, its the most common language) 

It needs one to force the people who live in this country and refuse to learn English. To many immigrants try to use this "language card" and I am so sick and tired of it.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

This brings to mind my science teacher who once asked the class why our national language wasn't Dakota. He was of course native American.

Maybe because our country changes at such a rapid rate(compared to some other countries anyway) we shouldn't have a national language.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're very ignorant. Very, very ignorant. I can tell that just by the way you post this.
> You don't see many other people bitch about Americans not knowing their language, which is incredibly stupid anyway if you're going to a foreign country. Though most foreign countries teach English as a second language, and I think it's required too. Here in America, you can learn basic Spanish and be done with foreign language (here in IL at least) once you get to high school. Also, good luck trying to get into college if you don't have at least two years foreign language.


 

Well, I already completed college and never had a foreign language class. So nice try. I am not some high school kid if thats what you are getting at.

I have had way to many people bitch in my face because I don't know their language. They moved here. I was born here.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2010)

It should be Latin :3c


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think we could have a national language.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well, I already completed college and never had a foreign language class. So nice try. I am not some high school kid if thats what you are getting at.
> 
> I have had way to many people bitch in my face because I don't know their language. They moved here. I was born here.


 You refuse to learn another language out of spite? I would love to learn a few more languages. It is a lot of work but looks great on an application.


----------



## Aden (Oct 15, 2010)

I am for a national language to be set at English. Setting a national language will not prevent people from communicating to each other in whatever language they wish, nor would it get rid of Spanish translations on product manuals, but it _would_ homogenize the government and business operations so things could work more efficiently without language barriers or unnecessary translators.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> If they can speak English then I have no problem with it. If they can't and refuse to learn English, then I got a big damn problem with it. But when someone comes to my shop (Which has signs in English only) and tries to tell me whats wrong with their car in Spanish, and then gets mad at me because I don't speak their language. I am so sorry, but they can kiss my ass.


 
but this is THEIR country


----------



## Browder (Oct 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> I am for a national language to be set at English. Setting a national language will not prevent people from communicating to each other in whatever language they wish, nor would it get rid of Spanish translations on product manuals, but it _would_ homogenize the government and business operations so things could work more efficiently without language barriers or unnecessary translators.


 
^This is the kind of argument I was waiting for people.^ I don't agree with it, but it's sensible.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well, I already completed college and never had a foreign language class. So nice try. I am not some high school kid if thats what you are getting at.
> 
> I have had way to many people bitch in my face because I don't know their language. They moved here. I was born here.


 Not necessarily, just a general statement. 
Different places have different requirements, either way though, a lot of places here in Illinois recommend taking at least two years of a foreign language. Colleges just like to see that you're cultured or something to that effect. 

Ironically, Americans weren't even native to America and the only reason we speak English is because big brother England does. 

People here make it seem like learning another country's language is the most difficult thing in the world, when we have the most cracked up language out there. 

Don't use the "I was born here so I don't have to learn some other country's language" because that kinda makes you sound like an ass. Many other countries learn English, yet we don't feel the need to learn basic Spanish. 

Which by the way, is way more straightforward than English grammar rules wise.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 15, 2010)

To all proles:

All govcomms have always been in Newspeak.

with pluslove,
Minitrue


----------



## Browder (Oct 15, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> To all proles:
> 
> All govcomms have always been in Newspeak.
> 
> ...


 
Doubleunplusgood! D:


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 15, 2010)

English is already the official language in like 28 states. (All the redneck states though, seriously look that shit up I lol'd)

All government documents are written in English.

Congress has also issued statements referring to English as a "common and unifying language" in regards to this topic.

So for all intents and purposes it IS the official language, we just don't call it that to maintain some illusion of cultural diversity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> English is already the official language in like 28 states. (All the redneck states though, seriously look that shit up I lol'd)
> 
> All government documents are written in English.
> 
> ...



Rednecks don't speak English.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

If we spoke English, wouldn't we refer to cookies as biscuits and biscuits as scones?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 15, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Rednecks don't speak English.


 
Neither does anyone who doesn't live on the British Isles according to the English.

You can't be a snob and have a flat colored ass-shot for an avatar so stop.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> If we spoke English, wouldn't we refer to cookies as biscuits and biscuits as scones?


 And fries as chips, chips as crisps and crisps as... wtf is a crisp?


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> I am for a national language to be set at English. Setting a national language will not prevent people from communicating to each other in whatever language they wish, nor would it get rid of Spanish translations on product manuals, but it _would_ homogenize the government and business operations so things could work more efficiently without language barriers or unnecessary translators.


 
Having one (or more) national languages does NOT necessarily mean that the government can simply pretend that other languages don't exist and that there is no need for "unnecessary translators". There is still an obligation for government to ensure that citizens and residents are able to have equal access to whatever government services are available without being hampered by language barriers.

Here in New Zealand, for example, we have three official languages: English, Te Reo (Maori), and NZ Sign. Yet voting forms, for example, have instructions written not only in English and Te Reo, but also Samoan, Tongan, Fijian, Korean, Chinese, Hindi and other languages as well. The government also maintains a Language Line telephone interpreting service which people can use if they need to communicate with a government department or agency and their English isn't very good.

So really it comes down to what is actually _meant_ by the concept of an "official language"? According to Wikipedia, the main justification for an official language is to specify what tongue is used in that nation's courts, parliament and administration, and/or "to give a language (often indigenous) a legal status even if that language is not widely spoken." So I suppose the absence of an official language in the US means you could use _any_ language in a legal setting - even Swahili if one was minded to...


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> And fries as chips, chips as crisps and crisps as... wtf is a crisp?


 
Crisps are chips, and fries are also chips. 

What the English call crisps are rather like Pringles...


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2010)

Latin. Do it, America :V


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm hungry for a chip butty now, and we don't even do those over here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Nex (Oct 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> i refer you to this.
> 
> and this confirms my theory that xkcd has a comic for every situation


 
Thank you for that!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not actually British but I have British ancestry so I'm taking the last option. That said I do think it should have English as it's national language.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 15, 2010)

It's not that the USA should have a national language, but all the world needs to learn English.
There should be only one language for communication when the world is one.

Though, it's not hurting anybody to know spare languages, so making America "English Only" has no purpose.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 15, 2010)

YES.  It should be English.

It's a requirement in school.  So why not make it the official language?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

Seeing how Spanish is practically a de facto language in many parts of Austin, I'd say it'd be difficult for certain people to accept having *a* national language. If anything, it should have at least two, which is nothing short of impossible or even uncommon. Canada, or neighbors to the north, have French and English as the official language on the federal level, and the province of New Brunswick even has the same thing on a provincial level, too. 

In MÃ©xico, Spanish is the obviously the most commonly used official language but many of the indigenous languages, of only about 5-6% of the population speaks, are of "recognized" status. I think that number is up in the 50s. I need to check again. 

And then there are countries in Europe like Finland which as have two national languages (Finnish and Swedish), and then Switzerland which has four distinct languages on the national level (and then each canton picks the 'cantonal' language(s)' so each canton can vary widely wherever you are within the "Helvetic Republic" (i.e. the cantons of Geneva and Vaud in the west are both 'officially' French yet the canton just to the east of that is Valais, which has both French and German as the official language, and just east to Valais is Ticino, which is the only canton whose cantonal language is solely Italian) ). 

So if we did have an official langauge here, it'd have to consider more than just the "English" *snickers* language. We'd probably have to include Spanish, at least, and maybe recognize a few others like perhaps French, a few asian languages, and the like. Maybe we'll do like the Swiss and Canucks and have a set of languages on the national level, and then allow the states to choose the official langauges for their state. Allowing it to be regionalized and customized for each state to that state's need would be better than simply stating "English is the official language in America. End of Story." Or maybe we'll just take it in typical US stride and fuck up something simple with a ton of politcal BS. |3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> English is already the official language in like 28 states. (All the redneck states though, seriously look that shit up I lol'd)
> 
> All government documents are written in English.
> 
> ...




Texas does not have an official language, and this is the most redneck state of 'em all. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Texas


----------



## GingerM (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Well lets see, I should not have to learn someone elses language in MY country so they can understand me. If you live in a foreign country then learn the damn language. Its very simple. And in my area where I live these immigrants refuse to learn English and want us to learn their language. I am not here to cater to a group of people who refuse to assimilate into the country they fucking live in.
> 
> So yeah I think the United States needs a national language.


 
And which particular Native American tribes were ousted from where you now live? I think they could make a good case, by your argument, that you should learn their language


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 15, 2010)

One national language is a good idea. Two or three to reflect English for international and perhaps a widely spoken local language is good. 12 official languages is just stupid.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> One national language is a good idea. Two or three to reflect English for international and perhaps a widely spoken local language is good. 12 official languages is just stupid.


 
Oh, you live in South Africa. Ouch. 
I'm guessing its turning out to be a outlandish idea?

Like I mentioned before, perhaps if they allowed the the provinces in your country to pick provincial languages rather than try to incorporate a bunch of languages to accommodate so many people on a federal. You're right, 12-13 is too many; I can barely comprehend how the Swiss can stick with four on the federal level.

And if they take out a few official federal languages from the list, doesn't necessarily mean it can't be put on a regionalized/provincial level. I failed to mention the Canadian territory of Nunavut, where, while Inuktitut  is not on the federal level of Canada's parliament, it is territorial language alongside with English. 

A better solution would be to choose the most commonly spoken languages such as Zulu, Afrikaans, Xhosa, Northern Sotho and of course English and then let the provinces choose as necessary for the languages in the region. But that's just me.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

GingerM said:


> And which particular Native American tribes were ousted from where you now live? I think they could make a good case, by your argument, that you should learn their language


 
Not to be rude, but they were not a nation. That distinction makes it quite different.
Thats like saying Mexico shouldn't be speaking Spanish but the ancient tongue of the Aztecs because they were their first. Or than Italians shouldn't be speaking Italian because the Roman civilization was there first and they spoke Latin and Greek.

And someone else posted something like 26 states already have English as their state language. Why not just make it universal across the whole country. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 15, 2010)

National Language?

English.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

*head-desks and walks off*


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 15, 2010)

Adelio Altemar said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned before, perhaps if they allowed the the provinces in  your country to pick provincial languages rather than try to incorporate  a bunch of languages to accommodate so many people on a federal. You're  right, 12-13 is too many; I can barely comprehend how the Swiss can  stick with four on the federal level.
> 
> A better solution would be to choose the most commonly spoken languages  such as Zulu, Afrikaans, Xhosa, Northern Sotho and of course English and  then let the provinces choose as necessary for the languages in the  region. But that's just me.



I totally agree. The problem isn't just the numbers though, it's the distribution. Your bottom idea is good but it misses the way the languages are used. Zulu is the most spoken language in SA but it's a tribal language and nearly all the speakers are in one area, though I think it's a fairly big area. English and Afrikaans are about the next most spoken and would make good national languages as they are distributed all over. Xhosa again is a tribal language so is restricted to about two provinces. 

Are the Swiss the country with the second most official languages?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I totally agree. The problem isn't just the numbers though, it's the distribution. Your bottom idea is good but it misses the way the languages are used. Zulu is the most spoken language in SA but it's a tribal language and nearly all the speakers are in one area, though I think it's a fairly big area. English and Afrikaans are about the next most spoken and would make good national languages as they are distributed all over. Xhosa again is a tribal language so is restricted to about two provinces.
> 
> Are the Swiss the country with the second most official languages?


 
I think there are countries with more national languages but I'm just using Switzerland as an example, since I'm rather familiar and interested in the country for various reasons. 

And it turns out that Afrikaans and English were just the official languages before they started to add the other 9 languages. Huh, how about that.



*Edit: Just food for thought and a little addition to my current arguments. 
*
Even if it was only distributed in a certain area, if the numbers were still high enough, perhaps it should be counted on a national level as well as provincial accordingly. In Canada, if you were to go to the west, like British Columbia or Alberta, there wouldn't be many francophones there as, say, towards the east like QuÃ©bec or New Brunswick, where the number of francophones and anglophones switch places.

Or let's take an example of here in the US. Although English is the de facto and primary language taught and used here, there is still a large number of hispanophones in southern states like Florida,  Texas, California, New Mexico, and Arizona (I'm guessing _still_ though I am not sure anymore o_o ) as well as areas where large numbers of immigrants have come through like NYC and Chicago, Illinois. It'd be more crucial to learn Spanish in those afformentioned areas than it would be in, say, Michigan, Vermont, or Georgia. 

Just because a language applies within certain regions, doesn't mean it should be left out of consideration with other languages, especially if the numbers are high enough to warrant such consideration.


----------



## SilverKarja (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, we do.  I lived in Miami, Fl for most of my life, and I can't tell you how any times I walked into a national chain store or restaurant and got hit with Spanish FIRST!  This doesn't mean that we *shouldn't* at least attempt to learn other languages, but for crying out loud, I should not have had to feel like I was in another country in the US.  And we're a BIG, YOUNG country and just about everyone speaks the same language who is born here.  So generally, yes.  I want so much to be able to communicate with who is taking my order or helping me and not have it messed up because they can't understand(granted, this has happened once since moving to Oklahoma...at least it's not like Miami....).

And really, I'd like to see more choices for languages to study in the schools, not just Spanish(because oh, we have to deal with new comers to this country who in some cases refuse to learn English so we *have* to learn it to communicate) and French(for 'variety'....what variety?) like I had to pick from.  

Anyone who says no to this.....and you can't speak Spanish...go stay in Miami-Dade county for a week or two.  It's sure to give you a headache if not change your mind.


----------



## SilverKarja (Oct 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Latin. Do it, America :V


 You know...that would actually be a good idea, at least then, we'd have an inkling of what a good number of other languages are saying.  It could be kinda like...common...in d&d!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> This was brought up in another thread, but as y'all should know. Despite being a predominantly English speaking country, America has no National Language. Personally I find this awesome as it fosters a sense of multiculturalism that I love, and that I believe America is _supposed_ to stand for. As awesome and as obviously biased as I am though, I can't speak for everyone. What do y'all think? Should we have a national language. Why or why not?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Added Poll. To qualify for the last you must be both British _and_ a cunt. Thank you.



If it is a country which speaks English then common sense should dictate that the national language is English.


----------



## jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess I might be biased. A few members of my family can only speak very basic English or no English whatsoever. All of which have lived here since the early 1950's, late 40's.
I'm pretty sure they're part of this country.

Incidentally, the supposed 10-15% of the US population (45-50 mil is the common quote statistic) that doesn't speak English could be considered a part of this country.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 15, 2010)

You're gonna end up being outnumbered by Latin Americans within this century anyway, so why not start early and declare it Spanish?

Also, I wonder if Spanish people get irritate by "Mexican Spanish" the same way we get irritated by "American English".


----------



## Minuet (Oct 15, 2010)

I dunno about having a national language, but I think it'd be nice if everyone were to learn at least a basic amount of American Sign Language, since requiring people to speak English wouldn't be too terribly fair to people who can't speak at all.  (Sadly, I'm way behind on my own suggestion, as I only know a portion of the alphabet and how to say "I'm sorry".  I also know how to drop the F-bomb, but that's not very useful.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> I guess I might be biased. A few members of my family can only speak very basic English or no English whatsoever. All of which have lived here since the early 1950's, late 40's.
> I'm pretty sure they're part of this country.
> 
> Incidentally, the supposed 10-15% of the US population (45-50 mil is the common quote statistic) that doesn't speak English could be considered a part of this country.



Illegal aliens don't get a say. :v


I find it rude that people who move to a country which speaks a different language to their own can't even have the decency to be bothered to learn even a small bit of the national language.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> You know...that would actually be a good idea, at least then, we'd have an inkling of what a good number of other languages are saying.  It could be kinda like...common...in d&d!


 
Yeah but then I'd get a boner any time I talked to someone :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> You're gonna end up being outnumbered by Latin Americans within this century anyway, so why not start early and declare it Spanish?
> 
> Also, I wonder if Spanish people get irritate by "Mexican Spanish" the same way we get irritated by "American English".



I don't get irritated by American English. I have also been told by a french friend from France that Canadian-French is different to proper French.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 15, 2010)

With the growing hispanic population, I say we go bilingual like Canada.  English and Spanish.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> With the growing hispanic population, I say we go bilingual like Canada.  English and Spanish.



Perhaps the UK should do the same because the polish population keeps increasing here. :v 

I don't see why any country should change their ways to suit the needs of people who CHOSE to live in a country that speaks a different language.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 15, 2010)

We live in a global economy.  People need to learn foreign languages if they want to get into foreign markets.  This argument is completely pointless.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:
			
		

> We live in a global economy.  People need to learn foreign  languages if they want to get into foreign markets.  This argument is  completely pointless.​



But letting everyone learn every other language is ridiculous and wasteful. It's better to use one language, English, for all international communication.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 15, 2010)

To be honest I thought that american "English" was the national language of america.



Nyloc said:


> You're gonna end up being outnumbered by Latin Americans within this century anyway, so why not start early and declare it Spanish?
> 
> Also, I wonder if Spanish people get irritate by "Mexican Spanish" the same way we get irritated by "American English".


 
I know that my spanish teacher got really annoyed by mexican spanish, but she was basque so she was a bit pissy about spanish in general!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> I know that my spanish teacher got really annoyed by mexican spanish, but she was basque so she was a bit pissy about spanish in general!



Well, it would seem any language from the Americas tends to be 'butchered' in the European eyes, or so it would seem. Here the Spanish is Tex-Mex so it's like a hybrid in some ways. Wherein proper Spanish, the proper words for 'truck' and 'car' is 'la camioneta' and 'el coche' yet here it's commonplace to here 'la troca' and 'el carro' in lieu of those words respectively.



Nyloc said:


> Also, I wonder if Spanish people get irritate by "Mexican Spanish" the same way we get irritated by "American English".


 
I get annoyed with Spanish from Spain, particularly by their annoying use of the word "vos" and "vosotros." :V

It's like listening to British English, it sounds pompous to my ears. x3

That, and that kind of Spanish resembles Italian in sound a little more than the Spanish here.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see why any country should change their ways to suit the needs of people who CHOSE to live in a country that speaks a different language.


 
That's what the Aztecs, Incas, Australian Aborigines, New Zealand Maoris, Native Americans, and dozens of other races colonised by the West probably thought when the local languages got swamped by English or Spanish... 

While I can understand and sympathise to an extent with people like RandyDarkshade in places like England and France - the actual home of their respective languages - getting worried about their language being displaced by foreign imports, I have NO sympathy for the parochial English-speakers in colonised nations like the US, Australia and New Zealand who, having benefited from their language having previously driven out or marginalised the native languages, now bitch when it's _their_ language potentially on the receiving end of being knocked off the top of the heap. If such people _really_ believed that immigrants have to speak the language of the people who already live there, they'd be learning the native languages like Maori and so forth - but frankly, it seems far too often that the "English only" crowd in places like the US, Australia and New Zealand is far more interested in using language to bash those "durn dirty immigrants".

Such arguments of "English only" for countries other than the UK are, in my opinion, a load of _tutaekuri_.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> That's what the Aztecs, Incas, Australian Aborigines, New Zealand Maoris, Native Americans, and dozens of other races colonised by the West probably thought when the local languages got swamped by English or Spanish...
> 
> While I can understand and sympathise to an extent with people like RandyDarkshade in places like England and France - the actual home of their respective languages - getting worried about their language being displaced by foreign imports, I have NO sympathy for the parochial English-speakers in colonised nations like the US, Australia and New Zealand who, having benefited from their language having previously driven out or marginalised the native languages, now bitch when it's _their_ language potentially on the receiving end of being knocked off the top of the heap. If such people _really_ believed that immigrants have to speak the language of the people who already live there, they'd be learning the native languages like Maori and so forth - but frankly, it seems far too often that the "English only" crowd in places like the US, Australia and New Zealand is far more interested in using language to bash those "durn dirty immigrants".
> 
> Such arguments of "English only" for countries other than the UK are, in my opinion, a load of _tutaekuri_.



So the people of today should be subjected to ironic 'punishments' for the actions of their ancestors?

Is that really what you're going to rationalize bilingual-ism with? Revenge?


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Such arguments of "English only" for countries other than the UK are, in my opinion, a load of _tutaekuri_.


 
I don't know what tutaekuri is, but I agree!

EDIT: I just found out what it is, and I still agree!



Adelio Altomar said:


> It's like listening to British English, it sounds pompous to my ears. x3


yes, us southerners do talk properly x3 but not everyone english sounds the same: Try listening to someone from "op nerth" (up north), someone from "sahf lahndin" (south london) or someone from "dowhn ehn kernow" (down in cornwall), then tell me that we all sound pompous!


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> So the people of today should be subjected to ironic 'punishments' for the actions of their ancestors?


 
Since when is learning another language a "punishment"?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Since when is learning another language a "punishment"?


 
I used quotes around the word for a reason.

Stop dodging the question.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Since when is learning another language a "punishment"?


 
When it's a language where something going by ship is called "cargo" while that same thing going by car is called "shipment" is one of the milder examples of concepts hard to grasp.

Seriously, though, if the U.S. were to have an official language (de-jure official instead of de-facto official), it would become as dated and dead as the Vatican's: Latin.  Then, no one would be able to understand the writings coming out of Washington.
inb4 "no one understands now"


----------



## Alstor (Oct 15, 2010)

I have two ways to look at this. It should become the national language but only for federal, state, and city governments. It should become mandatory for those documents since it is the most used language. On the other hand, keeping businesses and the citizens in cultural freedom is essential to this country. It is a big, nice hugbox melting pot, after all.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 15, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> That's what the Aztecs, Incas, Australian Aborigines, New Zealand Maoris, Native Americans, and dozens of other races colonised by the West probably thought when the local languages got swamped by English or Spanish...
> 
> While I can understand and sympathise to an extent with people like RandyDarkshade in places like England and France - the actual home of their respective languages - getting worried about their language being displaced by foreign imports, I have NO sympathy for the parochial English-speakers in colonised nations like the US, Australia and New Zealand who, having benefited from their language having previously driven out or marginalised the native languages, now bitch when it's _their_ language potentially on the receiving end of being knocked off the top of the heap. If such people _really_ believed that immigrants have to speak the language of the people who already live there, they'd be learning the native languages like Maori and so forth - but frankly, it seems far too often that the "English only" crowd in places like the US, Australia and New Zealand is far more interested in using language to bash those "durn dirty immigrants".
> 
> Such arguments of "English only" for countries other than the UK are, in my opinion, a load of _tutaekuri_.



No one said in here that anyone is worried that English will somehow be knocked off in America. I don't know where you got that from. English is the most common language spoken here. So right now its the unofficial official language. Making it the official language would just mean that now, When people want to interact outside their homes, they should speak English. I see no problem with that. All this would do, is make people who want to interact with the population need to speak English. 
In fact it would save money and streamline a lot of government agencies and businesses. Because right now  just to "not be racist" All these places have to put up multiple signs in different languages (mainly spanish) Because some people think they shouldn't have to learn the language of the country *They* choice to live in.
You don't live in this country so maybe you don't understand how much a problem it is when people can't communicate with each other because one person decided not to learn the language of the country.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

No. I have nothing wrong with Spanish or French.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 15, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> *They* choice to live in.


 
I love your command of the English language.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 15, 2010)

Do Brits really call an elevator a lift?


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2010)

Absolutely not. Whether or not government services should be done in one language or another is an important question from a practical standpoint, there is absolutely no reason any private business or any individual should _ever_ be required to speak anything other than what they choose to. If you speak only English and you walk into a restaurant where the employees all speak Spanish, and they won't be able to understand you unless you do as well, then that is your problem. 

If immigrants or their descendants choose to speak their own language over the local tongue, then that is their prerogative. No one has any business telling them how they should speak; at home, in public, or in their place of business. 



Mayfurr said:


> While I can understand and sympathise to an extent with people like RandyDarkshade in places like England and France - the actual home of their respective languages - getting worried about their language being displaced by foreign imports, I have NO sympathy for the parochial English-speakers in colonised nations like the US, Australia and New Zealand who, having benefited from their language having previously driven out or marginalised the native languages, now bitch when it's _their_ language potentially on the receiving end of being knocked off the top of the heap.


 
And I am sure that the tribesmen that the Aztecs, Incas, Late-Aborigines &c. displaced felt the same way as they were driven from their lands. Any "native" people are where they are because they displaced someone else to be there. Save for the early migrations of humans into new territories, someone is always displacing someone else. The people doing the conquering may or may not have a different language, but they would certainly not be the same as the people they conquer. The Aztec Empire was not made by smiles and good-will. Don't think that just because Those Fucking Europeans displaced some "natives," those natives have more right to the land. They did the same thing, just on a smaller scale.

The US is an independent nation with its own territory, history and culture--no matter how recently it was acquired. The peoples who were displaced during the formation of America no longer have any more right to the land than an Asian or African does. It is not "theirs." To get to the point, immigrants coming into a country who are "native" to the land have no more linguistic rights than do any other "foreign" languages with respect to that country. If you can sympathize with them being upset over genuinely foreign cultural influences taking over, then you should sympathize just as much when the displaced "natives" are doing it.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 15, 2010)

No, we shouldn't have a national language, America is a very diverse country, and personally, I want it to stay that way, I love the multiculturalism.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Yes, we do.  I lived in Miami, Fl for most of my life, and I can't tell you how any times I walked into a national chain store or restaurant and got hit with Spanish FIRST!


 
So, for people that were born in those Spanish neighborhoods and grew up speaking Spanish, why should they have to learn your language just to understand you when you wander into their neighborhood (which you CHOSE to go to).  Moreover, who the fuck are you to come into their stores and get angry at the locals for not understanding you?

And hey, doesn't that sound just like:



Rukh_Whitefang said:


> But when someone comes to my shop (Which has signs in English only) and tries to tell me whats wrong with their car in Spanish, and then gets mad at me because I don't speak their language. I am so sorry, but they can kiss my ass.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So, for people that were born in those Spanish neighborhoods and grew up speaking Spanish, why should they have to learn your language just to understand you when you wander into their neighborhood (which you CHOSE to go to).  Moreover, who the fuck are you to come into their stores and get angry at the locals for not understanding you?
> 
> And hey, doesn't that sound just like Rukh Whitefang?
> "But when someone comes to my shop (Which has  signs in English only) and tries to tell me whats wrong with their car  in Spanish, and then gets mad at me because I don't speak their  language. I am so sorry, but they can kiss my ass."


 

No it doesn't sound like me, why? Because Spanish is a foreign language. The federal government, state governments and city governments all speaks in English. Therefore it would make sense for everyone to speak the same language. It would make things simpler.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

After this thread, I think I might move to Germany or something. 

All I really get from Rukh is "waaahhhh foreigners in my state. I don't wanna learn a new language because I was born here. QQ" 
Get over yourself. You do realize Americans were originally foreigners, that and the fact that we drove the real natives out of the country (well..more like killed, but you get the point)


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 16, 2010)

the language should be spanglish, for the same reasons George Lopez sed in his stand up


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, Spanish is totally a foreign language.  I mean, we didn't take a bunch of land from Spanish-speaking peoples in the southern and southwestern territories and push back the border of Mexico or anything.

oh wait


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Yeah, Spanish is totally a foreign language.  I mean, we didn't take a bunch of land from Spanish-speaking peoples in the southern and southwestern territories and push back the border of Mexico or anything.
> 
> oh wait


 We didn't somewhat forcibly take Hawaii either.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> We didn't somewhat forcibly take Hawaii either.


 
Clearly the native peoples are immigrants bringing in their trash-talk and job-stealing witchcraft against the glorious country of God.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> After this thread, I think I might move to Germany or something.
> 
> All I really get from Rukh is "waaahhhh foreigners in my state. I don't wanna learn a new language because I was born here. QQ"
> Get over yourself. You do realize Americans were originally foreigners, that and the fact that we drove the real natives out of the country (well..more like killed, but you get the point)


 
No what I am sick of is people telling me I need to cater to someone elses culture.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> No what I am sick of is people telling me I need to cater to someone elses culture.


 
Yet you're all for the assimilation of other people into your culture.

Okay, I sure don't see hypocrisy here or anything.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> No what I am sick of is people telling me I need to cater to someone elses culture.


 It's not catering you ignorant wanker. Stop making it seem like it's such a hassle. 
No one's asking you to learn the entire language in a day, but it wouldn't hurt you to actually learn a little of another language.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

How hard of a concept is it, that if you move to another country you should learn that countries language. Doesn't matter if its America, Mexico, Germany or whatever country. People of that country should not have to go out of their way to make sure someone who moved there can understand them.

On a side note, English is taught in classrooms. In fact I believe its mandated.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> How hard of a concept is it, that if you move to another country you should learn that countries language. Doesn't matter if its America, Mexico, Germany or whatever country. People of that country should not have to go out of their way to make sure someone who moved there can understand them.
> 
> On a side note, English is taught in classrooms. In fact I believe its mandated.


 
It's also taught in numerous other countries as a mandated language.  People in Europe, South America, and even Mesoamerica learn two or three more languages, plus their native tongue.  Quit half-assing your argument.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's not catering you ignorant wanker. Stop making it seem like it's such a hassle.
> No one's asking you to learn the entire language in a day, but it wouldn't hurt you to actually learn a little of another language.


 
I have learned a little of several languages. I know enough Spanish to tell someone that I don't speak Spanish. Which is enough for me.
I also have been studying German on and off because I would like to visit there one day, also I happen to like the German language.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> How hard of a concept is it, that if you move to another country you should learn that countries language. Doesn't matter if its America, Mexico, Germany or whatever country. People of that country should not have to go out of their way to make sure someone who moved there can understand them.
> 
> On a side note, English is taught in classrooms. In fact I believe its mandated.


What Ratte said. There are many places around the world that teach English and usually another language on top of the national language, and they're mandated. 

Have you ever been to places like say Florida?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

"A person who speaks two languages is bilingual.
A person who speaks three or more languages is multilingual.
A person who only speaks one language is American."


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> It's also taught in numerous other countries as a mandated language.  People in Europe, South America, and even Mesoamerica learn two or three more languages, plus their native tongue.  Quit half-assing your argument.


 

Are you implying that I should learn more than one language? Why? I live in a country that the majority of people speak the same language I do. I see no reason (unless I go to another country) why I should learn another language.
Its also not my problem if the rest of the world teaches English as a secondary language.

This is a poll, I voted and gave my opinion. I really don't care if people on here don't agree with me.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Are you implying that I should learn more than one language? Why? I live in a country that the majority of people speak the same language I do. I see no reason (unless I go to another country) why I should learn another language.
> Its also not my problem if the rest of the world teaches English as a secondary language.


 You're an ass.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Are you implying that I should learn more than one language? Why? I live in a country that the majority of people speak the same language I do. I see no reason (unless I go to another country) why I should learn another language.
> Its also not my problem if the rest of the world teaches English as a secondary language.
> 
> This is a poll, I voted and gave my opinion. I really don't care if people on here don't agree with me.


 
People in Spain will generally use Spanish, but they still learn another language, even though everyone already speaks Spanish.

Try harder.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> People in Spain will generally use Spanish, but they still learn another language, even though everyone already speaks Spanish.
> 
> Try harder.


 
I learned Spanish when I was in elementary school. I don't remember any of it because I don't use it.

You still never answered why I should learn another language.
I study German from time to time. (but thats because I like the language and the culture)


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> I learned Spanish when I was in elementary school. I don't remember any of it because I don't use it.
> 
> You still never answered why I should learn another language.
> I study German from time to time. (but thats because I like the language and the culture)


 
1. It helps to learn about another culture.
2. It helps to communicate with others around who use the language.
3. It helps to understand more of your own language.
4. It helps to give foreigners and/or tourists some comfort in coming to a new country.

There you go.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're an ass.


 
Thanks for the rude and inflammatory comment.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Thanks for the rude and inflammatory comment.


 That's not rude or inflammatory, that's brutal honesty. 

You've proven yourself to be an ignorant uncultured ass and it's pretty sad actually. 

You don't want to learn Spanish because you don't want to cater to people who live in your own state?
Because you were born there? I'm sorry, but that's a really poor excuse.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> 1. It helps to learn about another culture.
> 2. It helps to communicate with others around who use the language.
> 3. It helps to understand more of your own language.
> 4. It helps to give foreigners and/or tourists some comfort in coming to a new country.
> ...



Look, maybe I should make this clear, I am not against people learning more than one language. But when I get bitched at all the time by people who don't speak a lick of English, that makes me not want to learn their language. I am sorry but they have no right to bitch at me because I can't understand what they are saying.
The same applies to me, if I go to another country. I have no right to bitch if people can't understand what I am saying.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> That's not rude or inflammatory, that's brutal honesty.
> 
> You've proven yourself to be an ignorant uncultured ass and it's pretty sad actually.
> 
> ...


 
Come to my state and ask the same question that the OP asked. Many people would say the same thing I do. I am sick and tired of being bitched at because I don't speak someone elses language.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Look, maybe I should make this clear, I am not against people learning more than one language. But when I get bitched at all the time by people who don't speak a lick of English, that makes me not want to learn their language. I am sorry but they have no right to bitch at me because I can't understand what they are saying.
> The same applies to me, if I go to another country. I have no right to bitch if people can't understand what I am saying.


 
But why would you feel malice against a language when it was the person who upset you?


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Come to my state and ask the same question that the OP asked. Many people would say the same thing I do. I am sick and tired of being bitched at because I don't speak someone elses language.


I could just take a trip to Chicago. I wouldn't have to come to your state. 
Because iirc, Chicago has a really huge Spanish population too.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> I could just take a trip to Chicago. I wouldn't have to come to your state.
> Because iirc, Chicago has a really huge Spanish population too.


 
At least a million of the citizens in Chicago are Hispanic or Hispanic-American.  Bigger cities like that tend to retain a much more diverse population.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> At least a million of the citizens in Chicago are Hispanic or Hispanic-American.  Bigger cities like that tend to retain a much more diverse population.


 
The number is around 1.6 million, about the population of the Austin-Round Rock area here. That's like if the whole metropolitan area here spoke only Spanish. :O


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> The number is around 1.6 million, about the population of the Austin-Round Rock area here. That's like if the whole metropolitan area here spoke only Spanish. :O


 
Exactly.  The book I have is slightly outdated, and that's the data I was using.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> But why would you feel malice against a language when it was the person who upset you?


 
I have no malice toward another language. What I have a problem with is when people complain that I don't know their common language.
You can't deny that if everyone could speak English in America that it would make things a lot simpler.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> I could just take a trip to Chicago. I wouldn't have to come to your state.
> Because iirc, Chicago has a really huge Spanish population too.


 
Just because someone is Hispanic doesn't mean they don't know English. Your trying to say that all 1.6 million Hispanics in Chicago can't speak English. And I highly doubt that.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Just because someone is Hispanic doesn't mean they don't know English. Your trying to say that all 1.6 million Hispanics in Chicago can't speak English. And I highly doubt that.


 No I'm not actually, but a lot of them _do _speak Spanish as their main language. You shouldn't assume things.


----------



## Isen (Oct 16, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Proper English. No "gangsta talk" or the bastard vocalizations of hicks.


 
Calling one dialect proper/correct/standard English doesn't make any sense.  Everyone speaks a dialect.  Linguistics 101, man.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> No I'm not actually, but a lot of them _do _speak Spanish as their main language. You shouldn't assume things.


 

No, maybe I haven't made my stance clear. As long as they can speak English I don't care. If they want to speak in a different language to their family or say in their house to preserve their culture then By all means do so. All I ask, is if they want to interact with the general public they learn English. Maybe I came across to harsh, and that was not my intention.


----------



## Isen (Oct 16, 2010)

You seem to think that there is a rigid "American culture" that is completely inflexible to change.  Why do you think that you have more of a claim to "American culture" than an American citizen someone who speaks another language?


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 16, 2010)

Isen said:


> You seem to think that there is a rigid "American culture" that is completely inflexible to change.  Why do you think that you have more of a claim to "American culture" than an American citizen someone who speaks another language?


 
No not at all. All I ask  is that why is it so hard for someone who moved to a foreign country to learn the common language of that country. This country is called a melting pot. And I agree. But people need to "melt into it" to be a melting pot. Some people, refuse to, as in they seperate themselves from the the new culture they live in and say its just to preserve their culture. And I say thats BS. You can join into the melting pot without loosing your heritage or identity. Millions of immigrants have done it. Instead of alienating yourself from a new culture, join in, add to your new countries culture.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 16, 2010)

We learn from when we first go to school that America is the great American Melting pot...so my answer is no.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> You do realize Americans were originally foreigners, that and the fact that we drove the real natives out of the country (well..more like killed, but you get the point)


 So, it's Europe's fault.



Willow said:


> No I'm not actually, but a lot of them _do  _speak Spanish as their main language. You shouldn't assume  things.


 They do, I know some who seem to only speak Spanish and give me the sense they don't know much English. We also have a lot of Polish speakers, but I don't think I've ever met one who couldn't speak English.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think it should have a national language but I would like if it continued to cater towards English speakers, since ya know....that is the language I speak/read.  >_<


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 16, 2010)

No. I would be willing to trade that position, however, if all students were required to learn a second language.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> No not at all. All I ask  is that why is it so hard for someone who moved to a foreign country to learn the common language of that country.


Some people prefer their native language, that and some people really can't grasp another language, especially English which one of the hardest languages ever. We have way too many grammar rules and way too many spelling rules, and so on. 



Oovie said:


> So, it's Europe's fault.


Yes? 



> They do, I know some who seem to only speak Spanish and give me the sense they don't know much English. We also have a lot of Polish speakers, but I don't think I've ever met one who couldn't speak English.


We don't have many foreign people in Southern Illinois, except for the exchange students. Though a lot of colleges are more likely to consider you if you've taken at least two years of a foreign language during high school. It just looks nice on a college application. Jobs too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> We learn from when we first go to school that America is the great American Melting pot...so my answer is no.



What happens when they won't melt?


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What happens when they won't melt?


 Put them in a giant o-- oh wait don't do that. You get over yourself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Put them in a giant o-- oh wait don't do that. You get over yourself.


Way to sic Godwin on my analogy.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 16, 2010)

America should have a national language.

And it should be Klingon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> America should have a national language.
> 
> And it should be Klingon.



Qapla!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> No. I would be willing to trade that position, however, if all students were required to learn a second language.


 
To be honest, I was really surprised to hear that most schools in the US *don't* require taking at least a couple of years of foreign language in at least high school. Here in Texas, you have to or you can't graduate. 

And really, it'd be best to start in grade school when it comes to learning other languages.



Tycho said:


> America should have a national language.
> 
> And it should be Klingon.


 
Queten i naura Quenya!


----------



## STK (Oct 16, 2010)

English should never be spoken ever again. It is a bastard language.


QUICK! EVERYONE LEARN JAPANESE!


----------



## Minuet (Oct 16, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Queten i naura Quenya!


 
I keep thinking one day I ought to learn either Quenya or Sindarin, but I don't know if I have the capability for some of the phonemes.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I keep thinking one day I ought to learn either Quenya or Sindarin, but I don't know if I have the capability for some of the phonemes.


 
What's wrong with some of the phonemes? It *can't* be any more complicated than the system in English. :V

And phonemes shouldn't really be as much of a worry for you as it is the lack of some crucial grammatical rules and common words and phrases which we use in everyday English. Or most other languages for that matter.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2010)

I want to choose the last option just because of how awesome it is.

I chose the correct one for me, though.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 16, 2010)

It has grown to be English anyways, even though the government hasn't established it as the national language.  Everyone that immigrates here learns English so that further establishes English as the dominant language, maybe not recognized by the government as a national language, but English could easily be considered such.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 16, 2010)

We should make everyone speak Klingon and use the metric system.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe we should just become one with Mother Russia actually.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 16, 2010)

Two languages:

Official: English.

Official Second Language: Esperanto.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 16, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> No one said in here that anyone is worried that English will somehow be knocked off in America.



The way you keep going on, one definitely gets the impression you think that it will. I agree that it won't - after all, the English language is the master of vocabulary appropriation.



Rukh_Whitefang said:


> I don't know where you got that from. English is the most common language spoken here. So right now its the unofficial official language. Making it the official language would just mean that now, When people want to interact outside their homes, they should speak English. I see no problem with that. All this would do, is make people who want to interact with the population need to speak English.
> *In fact it would save money and streamline a lot of government agencies and businesses.* Because right now  just to "not be racist" All these places have to put up multiple signs in different languages (mainly spanish) Because some people think they shouldn't have to learn the language of the country *They* choice [sic] to live in.



Maybe you missed my post up-stream that pointed out that designating certain languages as "official" *does not mean government department and agencies can simply ignore languages other than the "official" ones.* And it's nothing to do with "political correctness" (oh, what a bloody cop-out that term is for actual thinking!) either - it's about _ensuring that citizens and residents have equal access and opportunities for government services where appropriate._ The phrase "no taxation without representation" may ring a bell...



Rukh_Whitefang said:


> You don't live in this country so maybe you don't understand how much a problem it is when people can't communicate with each other because one person decided not to learn the language of the country.



Ah, the old "you don't live here so you can't comment" argument. Do you _really_ believe the US is the _only _country with immigrants speaking non-English languages? Well I've got news for you - it isn't. 

Frankly, what comes through in your posts is that you're afraid of change - and there's really no reason to be. Change is inescapable: you can either learn to embrace it and adapt in the way that suits you, or you can hide behind walls and stress out to no good end.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Frankly, what comes through in your posts is that you're afraid of change


Like most Republicans..let alone Americans. hehe


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have Native American blood in my veins.  I say that America's official language should be Cherokee, and that anyone who refuses to learn it should GTFO of my America.

(Of course, that'd tee off the Navajos north of me, but we can always declare Navajo the official language of cryptographic communication, I suppose.)

More seriously (as if I wasn't with the above example of hypocrisy), I wish I had been required to learn a second language when I was in school.  That would've left me fully prepared to reach entire classes of customers in any job I'll ever have, that I can't now because I don't speak their language.

The language of commerce isn't English.  It's whatever language the buyer and seller can agree to speak.  If they don't know a common language, then that's one thing, but only an ignorant prick would refuse to speak another's language out of principle, even in his home land.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I personally agree with the OP. I don't think it needs to announce that the country has a language that is predominant and I see America as a melting pot situation, anyway. I guess if they were going to though, it would probably be English.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's not that the USA should have a national language, but all the world needs to learn English.
> There should be only one language for communication when the world is one.
> 
> Though, it's not hurting anybody to know spare languages, so making America "English Only" has no purpose.


 
Hm. If you're going to go global, the most-spoken language is Mandarin, not English. In fact, world-wide, English ranks as the third-most common language, after Mandarin and Spanish, in that order. So perhaps the world's official language should be Mandarin.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have also been told by a french friend from France that Canadian-French is different to proper French.



It is. Some have called it 'fossilized' French, since it's based on the French of the 1700s. Until the mid-20th century when world-wide telecommunications really started to come into play, there wasn't much cross-polinsation from modern France. When the Canadian Expeditionary Force's French contingent landed in France in WWI (recruited mainly to have French speakers in the units because the mainly-British officers couldn't speak French), they found the French in Europe could barely understand the Quebecois. Even today French-Canadians in France are pretty obvious to the locals and not just because of their Tim Horton mugs.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Because right now  just to "not be racist" All these places have to put up multiple signs in different languages (mainly spanish) Because some people think they shouldn't have to learn the language of the country *They* choice to live in. You don't live in this country so maybe you don't understand how much a problem it is when people can't communicate with each other because one person decided not to learn the language of the country.


 
No, they don't "have to". They can put up English-only signs if they like. Just as a Hindu owning a store in a predominantly Hindu community is free to put up Hindu-only signs.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> No what I am sick of is people telling me I need to cater to someone elses culture.


 
And maybe they don't much care to be told they have to cater to your culture. Or are you trying to claim that "American" culture is completely homogeneous across all states in the Union, identical in all respects from Atlanta to Seattle?


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Come to my state and ask the same question that the OP asked. Many people would say the same thing I do. I am sick and tired of being bitched at because I don't speak someone elses language.


 
If you don't speak their language, how do you know they're "bitching" at you?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 17, 2010)

Most countries don't let you "choose" to learn a foreign language.  It's a requirement.  Why don't we do that here?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy shit, Ginger, use the edit button.


----------



## Willow (Oct 17, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Most countries don't let you "choose" to learn a foreign language.  It's a requirement.  Why don't we do that here?


 Because America likes to be hypocritical.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 17, 2010)

My GOD, I've never seen a quintuple post before.

I personally believe that a country has to have an official language, I mean all the states have official birds, flowers and even BEVERAGES, but not an official language, something that you actually are legally required to speak if you enter the county unless otherwise impaired.

What I'm saying is that we already have a language; English, but it's just not official.


----------



## Willow (Oct 17, 2010)

When you think about it though, that's kinda unfair to places like Hawaii and Puerto Rico (it's not a state yet I don't think, but it's owned by us).

They have their own languages, but they're still in some way a part of the US. Plus, we've already pissed off the Hawaiians enough, so telling them that their official language is English now probably wouldn't blow over so well. Just sayin'.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Holy shit, Ginger, use the edit button.





Commiecomrade said:


> My GOD, I've never seen a quintuple post before.



My apologies, both of you - I got kind of swept up in the discussion. I'll try to remember to use one post unless it looks like becoming a TLDR post.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I have Native American blood in my veins. I say that America's official language should be Cherokee, and that anyone who refuses to learn it should GTFO of my America.
> 
> (Of course, that'd tee off the Navajos north of me, but we can always declare Navajo the official language of cryptographic communication, I suppose.)
> 
> ...



Being Mescalero Apache, I will tell you that you'll have to force us to adopt your European language. Five Civilized Tribes= Greatest sellouts since Brutus and Judas.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 18, 2010)

What about Chinese as a second language? Should prove to be very useful.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 18, 2010)

No. And if we have to somehow endure hardship because of it, tough luck then, because I'm not going to force it on anyone. I also don't I condone an environment that forces people to convert though the use of pressure and hostility.


----------

